

Show HN: a portal to view HN Polls(prototype) - ganessh
http://hn-polls.herokuapp.com/

======
john_whelan
Neat! Any reason why it only shows five links per page?

~~~
ganessh
As of now I manually add polls to my DB and I have only 15 posts in DB. So to
test "More" button, I have restricted to 5 links per page. Once I automate
adding new polls I will increase it.

~~~
john_whelan
Fair enough, Great work!

